# 18 year relationship over



## louisiana guy (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok heres the deal. My wife and I have been together 18 plus years, married 11 years. Three children 16,10,5 years old. We have had ups and downs like any marrige. But in the last year I thought that we were better than ever. Got in Church, more intimate, communicated better, great or so I thought. She has now moved in her own place and told me that it was over. I found out she had been talking to a guy on facebook for several months, and then it turned in to cell phone text and calls when she was suppose to be working late at night to catch up on some work. Sometimes until 3 a.m. I confronted her about two weeks of her working late and my gut feeling told me something was going on. She said she wanted to end our marriage and it was over. Although I ask she said nothing was going on with anyone else. Until I looked about two weeks later on cell bill and saw all the text and calls. (421 text and 6 hours of phone calls in 23 days). This guy lives 2500 miles away?? She said it was only advice for the both of them. In the last couple of weeks I have found out they have been sending nude photos of each other. She has her own phone now where noone can see what is going on. 
I loved her so much and still do, someone tell me whats going on with her and give me some advice on what to do ? She is 35 years old and I'm 37. She was 17 and I was 19 when we met. I want to talk to a lawer because I know its over but she said its just a piece of paper, she is worried that I will try to get full custody of the two younger kids. She left us and stayed with friends and sometimes dont know where she was. I have proof of one of the nude photos and dont know if it will matter in court. How to get over this, it is comsuming my life and cant shake it she was everything to me... help ... lol


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

I have no room to give any advice whatsoever, but if your situation is true, i would get full custody of those kids.


----------



## louisiana guy (Sep 8, 2012)

All true and then alot more. The sad thing is the oldest knew something was going on with this guy because they saw her checking his facebook out alot at her work. 
Can a judge or court make her submit a drug test? She has made several drug references lately. And said I almost drove her to smoking. Thats one thing she always hated was smoking, just so happens that this dude she is talking to smokes and drinks and parties. Divorced twice I know of and is currently in a relationship with someone else. I dug alot of info...


----------



## louisiana guy (Sep 8, 2012)

bump


----------

